# Etroplus canarensis fry just introduced to their new 'home'



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

This batch of Etroplus canarensis fry have just been moved into their new home, a 25G cube tank. Prior to this, they were in a 5G tank, where they hatched, absorbed their yolk sacs, became free swimming, and fed on newly hatched baby brine shrimp for 2 or 3 days, building up a bit of size and strength. Once they seemed to be feeding properly and were schooling well, I moved them to their present quarters, where they will spend the next couple of months.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Very tight shoaling! How many are there?

It reminds of a swarm of bees!


----------

